# CO2 With Paintball tanks....



## Archeryfreak

So i have seen the posts about the jello co2 injectors... But i have a ton of co2 tanks left over from my paintball days and would like to put them to good use and was wondering if anyone had used them to make a co2 injector... any ideas?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

20oz bottles? yeah those come on smaller kits.

Youd still need a regulator and stuff but yes its been done, not sure on DIY except swapping parts from something to work as a regulator/needle valve.


----------



## shikari

Take an on/off asa and hook up a mini gauge to it,buy a needle valve from home depot wrap it in teflon tape hook it up to the asa,connect co2 tubing to needlevalve to a bubble counter to a checkvalve to a diffuser and let her ripp.what type of bows archeryfreak?


----------



## Archeryfreak

I have a couple actually for comp i have a hoyt... my hunting bow switched between my first bow ever (Bowtech Tomkat) and my newest a 101st Airborn.... Just cant get away from my first bow... just so much love went into that bow getting it perfect and perfecting the craft of Archery! I have been thinking about a recurve for the challenge! Not quite sold on learning the art of guess and shoot though


----------



## shikari

I make asiatic composite recurves myself and love archery,nothing to do with guess and shoot just like you are comfortable with your compound some people are comfortable with recurves,once you master it there's no guesswork.The diy paintball co2 works great by the way.


----------



## Archeryfreak

Also are you an archer as well? And do i need to get a co2 needle valve? or just a regular one?


----------



## Archeryfreak

I envy the gift of the recurve for sure! and would love to learn it but im a bit nervous about the learning curve.... lol and what is the on off valve for? it does not seem like i should need that but i could be completely wrong!


----------



## jrman83

A needle valve allows fine tuning of the CO2. A little risky to go without one.


----------



## shikari

the on off asa will function as your regulator,just make sure it has 2 threaded openings on the side,1 for the psi gauge and 1 for the needle valve,and yes you need the needle valve to fine tune it to get the bubble count you want.


----------



## mk4gti

when you get this up and running please let me know i would be very interested in doing the same things, just let me know what parts you used and what not.


----------



## shikari

here you go:
- Standard Paintball Co2 Tank with Pin Valve - $20 - $28 depending on tank size. $28 refer to 24oz.

- Any Paintball Co2 On and Off Valve (Make sure it has 2 threaded input slots for Gauge and Needle Valve) $20 -$60 depending on brand.

- Any Paintball Co2 Gauge $5-$10 depending on brand.

- Needle Valve from HomeDepot - $5.99

- Co2 Tubing - $2-4

- Teflon Tape $1.49


----------



## shikari

I forgot to add if you order from -bay you might be able to get things a lot cheaper or if there is a paintball store close to you you might be able to find things there in the secondhand stuff.


----------



## mk4gti

I live in NYC, paintball guns arent for sale around here and there prolly isnt a paintball store for atleast an hour. Could u suggest a website i could get all this stuff at?


----------



## shikari

ebay,cheapest route,you better findout where to get paintball co2 tanks refilled before you start bying all the stuff for the setup.


----------



## Archeryfreak

i have paintball stores all over the place here in Fo Co so im set on that!


----------



## jrman83

They sell CO2 systems specifically for paintball setups.


----------



## Archeryfreak

so i know the needle valve is a must but do i need a pressure gauge? i mean it does not matter the pressure as long as the bubbles are going the correct drips per second right? which would make any on off valve doable.... also i went to get co2 tubing and the max pressure they had was 250 psi... will that be enough? i was not thinking it would be...


----------



## jrman83

most regulators have the gauge built in.


----------



## shikari

for a paintball DIY setup I would say get the gauge,I just got one for 4 dollars shipped,that's cheap and you know when the tank's running low.


----------



## AtRandom

how long would you say a 24oz. tank will last? I had this same idea flash through my head a while back, but I don't know anything about pressure systems. If it'd last 20x longer than my DIY yeast muck, I'd be interested in giving it a shot myself!


----------



## shikari

how long the tank lasts depends on what size your tank is,bubble count and how much co2 your aquarium needs,usually a 24 oz tank lasts 4 months+ in a 20 g.


----------



## AtRandom

shikari said:


> how long the tank lasts depends on what size your tank is,bubble count and how much co2 your aquarium needs,usually a 24 oz tank lasts 4 months+ in a 20 g.


Wow, that beats the pants off of yeast bottles and drunk fish (jk)! Thanks for the info everyone!
craig


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

shikari said:


> here you go:
> - Standard Paintball Co2 Tank with Pin Valve - $20 - $28 depending on tank size. $28 refer to 24oz.
> 
> - Any Paintball Co2 On and Off Valve (Make sure it has 2 threaded input slots for Gauge and Needle Valve) $20 -$60 depending on brand.
> 
> - Any Paintball Co2 Gauge $5-$10 depending on brand.
> 
> - Needle Valve from HomeDepot - $5.99
> 
> - Co2 Tubing - $2-4
> 
> - Teflon Tape $1.49




Hi Shikari, i am not a paintball enthusias but i saw a store near my place. I want to try this set up for my tank, I dont want to be to ignorant if I buy this stuff, can you please post picture . Thanks


----------



## AtRandom

shikari said:


> Take an on/off asa and hook up a mini gauge to it,buy a needle valve from home depot wrap it in teflon tape hook it up to the asa,connect co2 tubing to needlevalve to a bubble counter to a checkvalve to a diffuser and let her ripp.what type of bows archeryfreak?


Anyone wanna tell us newbies the specs on these parts? I know tanks for paintball are standardized (for the most part), but these attachments may not be.

on/off asa = _____? (size/what we are looking for?)
needle valve = ____? (size?)

Thank you.
Regards,
Craig Standefer


----------



## Archeryfreak

from what i have found out it is all 1/4 in fittings... however it is fairly hard to find co2 tubing to run into the tank.... i can only find it in like 1 food lengths....


----------

